# Palit GeForce RTX 3060 Dual OC



## W1zzard (Feb 25, 2021)

Palit's GeForce RTX 3060 Dual OC is a compact dual-slot design that comes with a factory overclock to 1867 MHz boost. It is the only card we tested today that has its default power limit raised beyond the NVIDIA default setting of 170 W, which should help with performance.

*Show full review*


----------



## NesteaZen (Feb 25, 2021)

LET'S GOOOOOOO. DEPRESSION


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Feb 25, 2021)

This card design looks like a GPU released in 2012


----------



## ShurikN (Feb 25, 2021)

Is it me or does the fan shroud look incredibly cheap.


----------



## vlad.coolish (Feb 26, 2021)

RX 580 ~ $145
RX 570 ~ $120
*Wrong!*

Real price for 570 > $500




Please, recalculate #Performance per Dollar# for real cost of cards


----------



## Renald (Feb 26, 2021)

Every card above the RX 480 is currently mining coins ... hard to find decent enough, even for 1080p gaming.


----------



## GerKNG (Mar 21, 2021)

how the hell do you achieve 2100/2200+ on your 3060 cards?!

my friends bought a 3060 XC and everything above +120 on the memory is insanely unstable and causes crazy artifacting


----------

